# Fishing 3/29 & 3/31



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

*3/29 -* Wanted to head out tho the Gheenoe rally at Gandy beach but had already promised a trip to my gf and a couple of her friends. Went out to CRB and caught tons of trout with a couple bigs ones...also got a couple nice snook. Had a good day ;D 
































*3/31 -* Headed down to Islamorada to fish with a Capt I know down there, Capt Brian Cone. I had never caught a sailfish before and he said he could get us on some....Arrived at the ramp to find the wind absolutely howling. Got out there and the seas were an easy 6-8 footers. Regardless, within 2 min of powering down we had a dolphin an two sailfish on! My brother quickly got the Dolphin to the boat and into the cooler....my little sister fought her fish for about 45 min and got it in the boat. It was about a 60-70lb fish Brian guessed. 

It took me an hour and a half to get mine to the boat...everytime we got the leader touch he would take off again and almost spool me (We thought the birds we caught the fish on were on Dolphin so we just tossed out spinning outfits with only 20lb line/40lb leader lol) Once the fish finally tired out got it next to the boat, saw it was hooked on the left side of its mouth and it was on the left side of the boat so the line was rubbing across its bill, and then it popped off RIGHT next to the boat and I got to watch it slowly swim off. I was pretty disappointed with not being able to get a picture with it but still was an amazing fight with an amazing fish. Brian guessed it to be around 100lbs and the largest he had seen in a long time. (Found out later the florida record for sailfish is 116lbs :lol: )

My little brother also caught a 35lb cobia that ate a 7in long Grunt 10 ft from the boat lol....Had many other shots at Cobia but no takers

Will get pics of the Sailfish off of my Dads camera tommorrow :wink:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You lead a charmed life my man, nice fish at CRB and even better company.  

I love that area of the keys too, spent a lot of time down there in my early years. Still have close family friends that live on Lower Matecumbe and guide out of Bud-n-Mary's. That shot of Channel 5 is pretty neat, stirs up lots of memories heading out towards Tennessee reef or the 409 humps. Great post, looking forward to the offshore fish pic's too. - eric


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Wanted to head out tho the Gheenoe rally at Gandy beach


I'm sure you struggled with that decision. We understand and support your choice of company.

Did you catch any fish? I might have missed that part.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

3 hot girls > gheenoe rally unless gheenoe rally has more than 3 hot girls


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

And heres the other pictres from the trip...


----------

